# Peep placement in relation to sight pins.



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

If your anchor is comfortable, I'd have a hard time telling you to do anything. But if you want to spread it out, lower the anchor and/or raise the peep.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks red...
it just seems weird to have all my pins bunch down at the bottom of the sight window.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Although your anchor may feel comfortable you're going to have to change it. You'll have to lower your anchor to be able to raise the sight and/or pins to a more normal location. This will certainly entail raising the peep in the string and may even require some tweaking of the draw length of the bow. All simple things to do, but necessary I'm afraid to say. And in due time you'll get used to the new anchor.


----------



## Diamond13 (Jun 11, 2009)

try shortening the draw and raising he peep a half an inch its common for some people(myself included until recently) to shoot to long and bury your head down into the string a little to far


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

sounds to me like a possible tuning problem.

have you tuned the bow?


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

What are you anchoring to , and what is your set up ? Specificly your sight


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

My wife had the same issue. I had her bow perfectly tuned (shooting bullet holes through paper). However because of her anchor point the sights were at the lowest possible point and still needed to come down a little. I didn't want to move the rest up because then the bow would be out of tune. Anyhow I ended up having her change her anchor point and moving the peep up on the string. After she shot with the new anchor point for a couple days she has adapted and is shooting better than ever.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

All good stuff....
When I anchor I put the valley between my thumb and index right on my jawbone. Does that make sense? If I stick my index finger straight forward, it will be in line with my mouth. The first knuckle of my index finger is vertically in line with the right side of my right eye (right handed). Ill have to look at folks form on here to see if I am pulling the correct drawlength. If I go an inch shorter is seems like 3 inches shorter.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

The most common anchor point has the arrow below your mouth, and above your chin. Sounds like you are above there. If your index finger is inline with your mouth, the arrow likely is too. If so, and you are too comfortable to change, all is not lost. Toxonics (and others, I am sure) make brackets for lowering the sight further if you like. On a side note, anchoring that high is hard on your elbow and shoulder. No one is saying you HAVE to change your anchor, but you may like it better in the long run, if you do... The most common measurement between the arrow and the peep, with the bow undrawn, is around 5-1/2 inches. (give or take)


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

peep goes up sight goes up . peep goes down sight goes down


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Great advice.... thank you.
Im going to play with my form and see if I can change the anchor point.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

I measured the distance from the top of my bottom nock to the center of my peep and got 5.75" 
How does that compare? I think I may need to bump it up. Obviously this will lower my anchor point.


----------



## Redsage (May 30, 2006)

Pep high is about the same as mine is so. What is your bow A to A? What sight? How does it shoot though paper at 6'.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Measurements between nock point and peep is only good for something like a mental reference or a ' quick check' as to what is common between shooters. 
The bow needs to be in tune , and nock point set up in relation to what the bow requires to shoot best. Some setups work best dead level off the berger hole , some work best 1/8" or more above. 
Either way , once your in tune and the bow is at its best potential for accuracy, THEN you set up sights so you can adapt you to what the bow is going to do. 


Once you determine the best, most natural comfortable anchor, ( I think you should use your first and second knuckle groove on the back of the jawbone) then the peep gets set where it lines up directly in your natural line of sight. 
You gotta huge tall head, it might wind up real high!lol!
Then you set your sight up. 
Then tweak it all a bit to dial in. 

It sounds like your anchor is already close , but I tried to set my hand to anchor as you descibed and I can't get it in tight enough to be consistant, without jamming my hand into my face hard to find the bone as reference point. 
Either set the groove between 1st and 2nd knuckle on the curve at the back of the jawbone, or touch a knuckle to the bottom of the ear. Something easily referenced so it can referenced again and again.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome advice guys. Something definitely seems out of wack. I appreciate the input. Now...on to getting this thing sorted out.:darkbeer:


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out this page at Hunters friend. It will give you a lot of good information on DL, Peep placement, Form, etc.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/drawlength.htm


----------

